# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Un video muy didactico

## Jonasino



----------

F. Lázaro (05-ago-2016),HUESITO (03-ago-2016),JMTrigos (23-sep-2016),perdiguera (03-ago-2016),sergi1907 (02-ago-2016),titobcn (25-ago-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Ja,ja....el monstruo de las toallitas  :Smile: 
Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> Más de 80 asociaciones y entidades operadoras de los servicios de agua urbana de países como EE.UU., Canadá, Reino Unido, Francia, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Japón, Holanda y España han firmado una Declaración de posicionamiento del sector sobre los productos no aptos para desechar por el inodoro y aquellos etiquetados como aptos.
> 
> Por parte de España, la Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamiento (AEAS), en su calidad de representante español de los operadores de agua urbana en la Organización Internacional de Normalización (ISO), ha sido la encargada de promover e impulsar esta iniciativa que pretende evitar los problemas medioambientales y económicos provocados por obstrucciones y daños en los equipos de las redes de alcantarillado y estaciones depuradoras.
> 
> En ese sentido, además de AEAS, hasta el momento ya se han adherido a esta Declaración varias de sus entidades y empresas asociadas, entre las que se encuentran Acciona Agua, Aigues de Barcelona, Aljarafesa, Aqualia, ASA Andalucía, Consorcio de Aguas Bilbao-Bizkaia, Emagrasa, Emasesa, Grupo Aguas de Valencia, Mancomunidad Comarca Pamplona y Suez Water Spain. El documento permanecerá abierto a nuevas adhesiones.
> 
> Los firmantes de esta Declaración han acordado los siguientes puntos:
> 
>     Por el inodoro sólo deben desecharse la orina, heces y papel higiénico (las 3Ps del inglés: Pee, Poo and -Toilet- Paper).
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...nstruo-cloacas

----------

frfmfrfm (23-sep-2016)

----------

